# Looking for a Portable  griddle



## mrad (Aug 19, 2020)

I'm looking for flat top griddle that would also be portable (legs fold)  I would need one bigger than the 17" portable blackstone sells.

Any recommendations?

I have pass-through storage on a 5th wheel to store it when traveling


----------



## rc4u (Aug 19, 2020)

if you have a burner already for scalding chickens or deep frying turkeys or a grill i use mine all time. camping we put it on the fir ring n move coals appropriately.. and on my gas range i works great just heat slow..   https://www.campchef.com/cooking-systems/16-inch-cooking-system-accessories/griddle-16-1-burner.html    ...
i have the grill box n griddle n shelves.  not the system     https://www.campchef.com/cooking-systems/16-cooking-systems/guys-pro90x-package.html    .. oh they have big griddle also


----------



## rc4u (Aug 19, 2020)

we can and butcher chickens n geese and PARTY. so the 30 grand btu burners are great..  sturgis for 75th we cook for all at our group. with there help of course n at campgrounds ect. i love to cook with help of course.. i have a 30 foot propane hose from my bulk tank on coach..


----------



## h8that4u (Aug 19, 2020)

22
					

24,000 BTUs of Heat from Two H-Style Burners 339 Sq. Inch Heavy-Duty Cooking Surface Rolled Carbon Steel Griddle Top Two (2) Adjustable Heat Controls with Built-in Igniters Integrated Grease Management System Adjustable-Height Rubber Feet for Stability on Uneven Surfaces Uses a 1 lb. Propane...




					blackstoneproducts.com


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Aug 19, 2020)

Blackstone FTW!


----------



## Steve H (Aug 20, 2020)

I'd recommend the BlackStone 22". I have one. And like it a lot. Heats up fast and cooks evenly thanks to the twin H style burners.


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 20, 2020)

Steve H said:


> I'd recommend the BlackStone 22". I have one. And like it a lot. Heats up fast and cooks evenly thanks to the twin H style burners.



X-2 here, I've got one and love it! RAY


----------



## mrad (Sep 20, 2020)

I have a question for those of you with the blackstone 22" griddle. I was ready to order it the other day and noticed it was only 12,000 BTU's with about half the cooking surface of the four burner that puts out 60,000 BTU's. For those with the 22", do you feel you have enough BTu's to heat up quickly? The 28" puts out 30,000 BTU's. this has me a bit concerned.


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 20, 2020)

It's got 24,000 BTU's, not 12. It heats up very fast and I know for myself and a couple of other guys that own them we end up doing all our cooking on the flattop turned down as low as it will go after it's heated up. They are great to have and very versatile, cooks evenly throughout the surface of the griddle. I highly recommend getting the adapter hose so you can run 20 pound tank. RAY



24,000 BTUs of Heat from Two H-style Burners
339 sq. inch Heavy-Duty Cooking Surface
Rolled Carbon Steel Griddle Top
2 adjustable Heat Controls with Built-in Igniters
Integrated Grease Management System
Adjustable Height Rubber Feet for Stability on Uneven Surfaces
Uses a 1 lb. Propane Bottle (not included) or a 20 lb. Propane Tank with the Propane Adapter Hose with Regulator (not included)
Fuel type: Propane
Box Dimensions--25.4" L x 20.67" H x 8.66" W, 35 LBS
Assembled Dimensions--22.5" L x 9" H x 19" W, 32 LBS


----------



## mrad (Sep 22, 2020)

I was able to find a 22" with hood cover, stand, and Propane adaptor hose at my local Walmart yesterday for $175. I think I'm set. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 22, 2020)

mrad said:


> I was able to find a 22" with hood cover, stand, and Propane adaptor hose at my local Walmart yesterday for $175. I think I'm set. Thanks for all the info.


Great! If you could give us some feedback on the stand. We would appreciate it. I made a cart for mine after I read some reviews saying the stand wasn't very stable. If I hear differently I would still like to get one for when I take it on a picnic.


----------



## Cattoon (Sep 22, 2020)

I purchased the adventure ready 22 about a week or so ago. Stand is sturdy enough for cooking I don’t have any issue with it. I’ve cooked burgers and peppers and onions, did blackened fish night before last and yesterday  morning did bacon and blueberry pancakes.  Mine gets plenty hot, I cooked yesterday morning with it set to low and just let it preheat until infrared thermometer showed 350 to 375 or so.


----------



## mrad (Sep 23, 2020)

I agree with Cattoon. I set the griddle up last night and it seems plenty sturdy to cook on if you have firm ground. Assembling the base was a bit of a hassle to get the legs leveled, but very doable. I considered using a portable folding workbench, but decided against it as I do like the foot holders that the base has for the cooktop.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 23, 2020)

Thanks for the feedback! I think I'll snag one if I see a decent deal on one.


----------

